# hi all



## RumeshM (Oct 16, 2015)

Im planning to come to melb for my studies.
I have no idea about how the cost of living and expenses in melb. 
So if possible can somebody explain me what is the avarage cost for a male student in melb for a week/ month?
Can how long can i cover my course fee by doing odd jobs?


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

I live in Canberra which is a bit more expensive. I pay 340/wk rent is a nice apt plus basic standards of living, electricity, food, gas, insurances.. basic stuff its 2500 for 2 people. For one person at 200/wk rent I would say 1500. odd jobs will be hard to come by.


----------



## miawilson (Dec 28, 2015)

hi I would just like to participate in this thread, how about the cost of living here in Brisbane? Thanks


----------

